# Scared/shy Puppy question



## yankees325 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum. 

I am sure there are plenty of threads to this topic here, Just can't seem to find my answer. 

I have been around dogs my whole life. 

My gf and I just adopted a 5 month old Retriever/Terrier mix. 

He is very scared, I don't know if he was on the street for a short time and hiding is normal to him or what the answer is. 

He will sit in the corner of the couch or bed and sleep no problem but won't move an inch. 

When he is on the floor he will hide under my coffee table or desk or behind the recliner. 

He also doesn't have the same energy level that a puppy normally has. 

He doesn't play with toys or even eat a treat. He played with a bone only for about 2 minutes. 

I have had puppies at my parents house and have never seen a dog not want to play or eat a treat at this age. 

I have never had a Retriever/Terrier mix and am not sure if this is the normal behavior for this breed. But I know my parents have a golden retriever and have had a lab retriever in the past and they were very active from the first day we got them. 

Can anyone suggest anything to get him to move around and get adjusted to his new environment. He also has no interest in walking with a leash yet which I know may take time. 

Thanks 

Dan


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Give him time.  When did you adopt him? It can sometimes take days or weeks for a dog to start to feel comfortable in a new environment. Just don't push him, let him dictate to you how much he's comfortable with doing, and I'm sure he'll blossom in a month or so


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree you need to give the puppy time. Puppies are very stressed when they enter their new home and environment and deal with it in many different ways. (Mine was so stressed he started having diarrhea the day we brought him home away from his litter) And I also agree that since he possibly led a life of having to watch his back constantly that is probably part of it as well. Spend a lot of time with him and bond. Which will take a little while but eventually he will start to realize he is SAFE. Also since he was taken off the streets, he clearly has been abandoned and left before by humans so he is probably scared to death he is going to be abandoned again. So if you spend plenty of time with him in the beginning he will learn you are here to stay : )

Good luck, give it time, this is normal with some puppies. One day he will be that hyper puppy you have been expecting and you will probably be begging him to calm down! ha


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

For now you want to make sure that you're not adding any additional stress to his life, don't push him into situations where he has to run away and hide or attempt to force train him. All it will really do is reinforce his fears of being handled. Now of course there was some things you have to keep up with him even during this stage, like potty training and such. But don't force him into games and interacting with you at this point. Let him take it at his own pace and know that some dogs can hold that fearful and stressful behavior for a long time. Especially if they were street raised and then tossed in a shelter where they only had a cage and people coming every so often to poke at them. 

Personally what I like to do is to keep interactions with a new fearful dog to a minimum but to keep my presence around them. If they're hiding on the floor or in a corner of a certain room. I'll grab a pillow and go lay down on the floor in that room facing away from the dog while reading a book or watching TV if there is one in the room. I don't look at the dog or move towards them, I'll read the book aloud in a soothing normal voice. And just let the dog get use to my presence and the fact that I'm no threat. Some dogs will approach some will ignore, if he does approach then keep ignoring and just continue what you're doing. At this point you're just trying to make your presence something that isn't scary. Sometimes I'll wrap up in a throw rug or sleeping bag and just crash out in the room. I find dogs tend to relax and get curious if they think you're sleeping.

But time and patience are important, don't expect the pup to be like the dogs you had with your parents. If he's a rescue you have no idea what brought up these issues, and its up to you to show the dog that the past is something not related to where he is now. If he was a street dog then treats and toys are something that he's not going to recognize, he's use to scavenging and fighting to live. Not being fed and played with. Try hiding some treats around the rooms he hides in and letting him sniff them out. I'd use things like kibble which won't go bad if he doesn't find it. LoL


----------



## yankees325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with everything everyone has said. It has only been a few days since we got him. He is opening up little by little. Last night we put him into his crate to finish eating. He feels more comfortable eating in his crate. He normally eats half out and then we put him in and he will finish when we turn away and drink some water. 

Last night after he ate we put some toys in the crate with the door open and he finally started playing with some toys for about 5 minutes and he ate his first treat!

Thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

See, you are already starting to see progress!

Best of luck - post some pictures of your little guy soon, we'd love to see him


----------



## myahele (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe you should get a calming aid, either one that's like a plug in or in a liquid form that you can add to his treats, food or water. That may speed things up a bit, or at the very least calm him down more.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

yankees325 said:


> I agree with everything everyone has said. It has only been a few days since we got him. He is opening up little by little. Last night we put him into his crate to finish eating. He feels more comfortable eating in his crate. He normally eats half out and then we put him in and he will finish when we turn away and drink some water.
> 
> Last night after he ate we put some toys in the crate with the door open and he finally started playing with some toys for about 5 minutes and he ate his first treat!
> 
> Thanks for the tips everyone


It took my moms latest rescue dog months (literally) before she'd accept any food from your hand. The first night she ran around the house, agitated, until mom crated her and she immediately fell fast asleep. It got better, but it took time. She would take treats, wouldn't eat food out of a bowl, wouldn't show interest in toys or anything to chew on...that's ALL changed now  Now, she kind of blends in with the rest of her dogs like she has been there all her life.


----------



## tweet12 (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with giving the dog time, but dogs psychology is different than a humans. If a child were scared and shy you would want to nurture it and just let it know you love them. Dogs work differently. Your dog can feel your energy and emotions and when you see him like that you naturally would feel sorry and worried. You need to be calm and assertive and not try to coax him out, no matter how hard it is not to. Take him on walks and when you do make sure that you are feeling calm and in control because they sense it twenty-four seven. I think that once they realize that you are the leader and you're going to take care of him then he'll start to relax. Another good thing to do is take him to dog parks and maybe just sit with him and make him start to realize that it's not that bad. Especially if he's a puppy this is your chance to stop the nervous behavior. It most likely manifested itself because no one is taking up the leadership role in the house and, for any dog, if that happens then they feel hey have to. He may just not be able to handle that kind of stress. Just work patiently and kindly with him and good luck.


----------

